

The Intricate Platforming of Tomb Raider (2013) - jsnell
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/187601/

======
pja
I remember the main criticism of the rebooted Tomb Raider game was
essentially, “where’s the tomb raiding?” iow: where’s the platforming fun that
we were expecting? The answer turned out to be: well, we shoved it into a few
non-essential side puzzles. The “tomb raiding” that there was was well
designed but felt as if it was a bunch of tacked on afterthoughts as far as
the game itself was concerned.

~~~
jsnell
So the interesting thing is that this particular article is specifically
talking of that original Tomb Raider, and argues that the best puzzles were in
fact non-essential and off to the side. The suggested reason is that they only
discovered some of the more interesting parts of the design space late in
development, and couldn't put them on the mainline of the game.

------
jsnell
Just to clarify, this is a article written in 2013 on the original Tomb
Raider, not an article on the game often called "Tomb Raider (2013)". Damn
ambiguities :-)

------
teddyh
An interesting fact that I have noticed, but I never see anyone mention, is
that Tomb Raider has virtually the _exact_ same controls as the older _Prince
of Persia_ (the original 2D platformer) game.

------
therealidiot
Absolutely love the older TR games

